# What hunting arrows would work best for my Mathews Reezen At 70lbs



## Chris Palacio (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arrows*

I have a 30" draw length so this may not help but the best arrow flight that I have found is from carbon express maxima hunter 350's. My friend shoots the same bow except his is a 7" brace height and he shoots PSE x weave 300's. Mine seems to shoot better with broadheads.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*arrows*

try easton axis 340s they should work, i have 1/2 doz, 27in for 55tyd


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

arrow1347 said:


> try easton axis 340s they should work, i have 1/2 doz, 27in for 55tyd


a friend told me that the easton axis full metal jacket arrows are also a really good Choice. is this true or false


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

FMJ are great arrows, there just a heavy arrow if thats what you want.

CX Maxima or easton epic or axis are what i like, but not the only good arrows out there for sure


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Download a trial of Ontarget2 from www.pinwheelsoftware.com. It showed my 60 pound reezen needed a 340 spine due to the extra hard cam, so I would say that yours at 70 lb would need a 300 spine shaft.


----------



## C.rossfire (Feb 18, 2010)

the key is to get the correct spine, all the upper end arrows r good just personal choice. i like a little more FPS so i give up a little KE, i feel its a wash until you go to the extrems


----------

